# Your grey horses through the years



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll have to find Charlie's pictures and scan them in. She had a rapid progression of the greying gene
She was born chestnut, with a blanket, blaze and four white stockings
By the time she was a yearling, she was almost completely white

I have to find those foal and yearling pictures, but here she is, as she has looked since she was two, having still not greyed to maximum expression as a yearling\\not quite that white as a yearling.

[

[URL=http://s335.photobucket.com/user/KiloBright/media/cHARLIEANDRUBIXRIVER_zpscebd6c96.jpg.html]


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool idea!

As a weanling, 2010









Weekend we brought her home as a yearling, 2011









As a two year old, 2012









As a three year old, 2013









As a four year old, with my husband, 2014









Last year as a 5 year old, and starting to come into her own









And this year, as a 6 year old


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a great series @Tazzie Come on grey owners someone else must have some pics....

I wish I had a picture of Gibbs as a baby, I will admit to never having really looked at his papers, but then we had to take them when he got his Coggins test, it was interesting to see him listed as a brown stallion!!!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll be coming back to this thread to post my guy. Just can't do it from work.

Golden, I'm so completely jealous of all the dark gray you (via Mr Gibbs) still have!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Just William (aka Bill) age 5, he was black with a white face when born and on the right when he was about 10 or 11 with the person who bought him. He was eventually almost white


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Surely there are more grey owners out there!

I do have some baby baby pictures too, when she was just a little thing!


















Those were, of course, before we bought her


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Asher isn't finished greying, but he's well on his way.

Asher, Jan 23, 2016








March 20, 2016








May 6, 2016








June 12, 2016









He is very sunbleached, under his mane he is a blue roany/grey color. Can't wait till he turns his final color! his tail is turning white:sad:.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't get my boy until he was 3 and already fully grayed out with no trace of his base color. His paperwork says he was a buckskin, but it's also possible that he was a palomino due to how palominos look early in the process.

This is him as a 3 year old (best picture I have, I was poor and didn't have a good camera at the time LOL)










As a 4 year old










Then as a 7 year old, he hadn't faded all that much so far.










And when he decided it was time to fade out, he did it in a hurry.
As an 8 year old










As a 9 year old










As a 10 year old










11 years old










12 years old










Then last year at 13










And this year at 14 he's pretty much completely white except for his yellow fleabites and blood mark on his face


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gamer:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

'Jeff' (on the right in the photo) as a foal was very dark bay but by around 16 months old he was grey, according to the people we sold him too he was slightly dappled as he aged but eventually became almost white


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SEAmom said:


> Golden, I'm so completely jealous of all the dark gray you (via Mr Gibbs) still have!


He is gorgeous still, I don't know much about greys is it possible he will hang on to some dark all the way through?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Some do and some don't. Some of them seem to get to a certain point and then just barely seem to change every year.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I love greys! Everyone has some really beautiful greys on here.

My Arabian gelding, as a 3 year old he was a black-grey, got some nice dapples when he was 7 years, and eventually turned white-grey as he aged.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

I got Macarena when she was three and a half. In summer she was a warm golden dun colour with grey overlay and in winter the base was darker. Then she got some lovely dapples. She is now six and a half and has greyed out a lot this year. I was riding her one day and I suddenly thought 'my horse has gone grey!' lol.

EDIT: the last photo should be first, it was when I first got her in 2013. I uploaded it first but it appears at the end.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is beautiful @Bondre


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad I found this thread! I LOVE a dapple grey-it was definitely the color of my childhood dream horse. There are some really gorgeous horses posted here (@tazzie-never saw those fuzzy baby pics of Izzie...adorable!!)

I love Morgans and prefer them as classic bays-but at some point in my life, a dapple grey of some breed is going to slip into my barn  

Until then, I will live vicariously through all of you!!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@egrogan, thanks!! I was thankful I get her baby pics too  I'm a grey lover through and through. I'd have a field of them if I could!


----------



## mertastic (Aug 13, 2016)

Cool post!!  I loved looking at all of the progression! My guilty pleasure are loving the greys. Will never have one because of the cancer risk.. but they are pretty to look at when they are coming from someone else's wallet.  We have a baby grey at our barn and when he got here, he was almost solid black still. You could barely tell he was starting to grey.. many people would call him "the black horse" when they referred to him when he first got here and would look at me with blank expressions when I corrected them and called him a grey. Or wouldn't even know what I was talking about when I said he was grey! Lol! I'm way too old for my age..


----------

